# FINNALY



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

talked the pet store lady to let me buy one of these( now i can prolli get another .. just waiting a week or so till them babys in with her are bigg enough theyd be fine with out the extra mom ... the other is much much darer than this girl but something i can work on !! =p)

i got my blue merle (shes more grey than blue ..) i will get the other (she has about five spread out in diff tanks .. but most are older girls .. ) 
she said this one is a younger one .. and so is the one im in love with .. (yay)

i also picked up a blue ..

a blue brindled (i cant get a good pick of her tonight .. ) it doesnt show her color ..

and a brindle colored male .. =) (since i sold two of my males ...)

yay =) for the merle!!!!

now what kind of male should i cross her with to get merle babys? she does not have merle males.. only females.. dunno where she got them .. or if they are out of her own stock ..


































shes solid blue even her feet and tail =)


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

she is a merle right ? a poor one but still ? (last two pics are her .. )


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep she is a merle


----------

